# Got the **** out of the house.



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

When school ended a few months ago, I made myself agoraphobic. My main thought was it's scary and OMG, I'm scared. Today I went for a bike ride. It took me about 3 hours to fight with myself to go on this bike ride. Many things seemed to get in the way. I couldn't find the bike pump. Yet, I was determined so I continued to look for it. Then I thought that I would have to go for a walk and that actually upset me. Yesterday, my counsellor said use your legs, you have two of them. Damn! She had to be blunt with me. It seemed to not be getting through. 

Going for my first bike ride in weeks today was pretty crazy. At first it was really difficult climbing hills on my bicycle. I even had to walk for alot of it. My feet honestly felt like sandbags were strapped to them. Not happy with that feeling. After about 15 minutes it started to get easier. The wind was blowing wildly and rain drops started to pour down. I really didn't care. The fact that I was feeling rain on my face was quite refreshing. I saw cornfields and rivers, black and white cows laying among dandelions. Man, was I happy to be outside. I wish that I could bottle it up what it felt like and remember it. Going for bike rides is pure exhiliration. 

To anyone who is stuck, think of what it felt like the last time you did something that felt grand and go do it. You will be so much happier that you did.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

No cursing! It's in your title. Do not try to get past the filter. We have warned people about this. I have edited this for obvious reasons. I'm letting you off easy, for now 

Anyway I'm glad you got yourself out of the house. If I am in too long I feel like climbing the walls.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Anxiety75 said:


> No cursing! It's in your title. Do not try to get past the filter. We have warned people about this. I have edited this for obvious reasons.


Sorry, my bad!


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks for understanding. :boogie


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

This is great news, I love bike rides myself but I haven't one at the moment. Your story is similar to mine when I decided to head out to meditate on the hill, it truly was refreshing indeed


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Way to go SAgirl! Now you better remember this accomplishment and get your butt outta the house more often. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anxiety75 said:


> Thanks for understanding. :boogie





SAgirl said:


> Sorry, my bad!





Anxiety75 said:


> No cursing! It's in your title. Do not try to get past the filter. We have warned people about this. I have edited this for obvious reasons. I'm letting you off easy, for now
> 
> Anyway I'm glad you got yourself out of the house. If I am in too long I feel like climbing the walls.





SAgirl said:


> When school ended a few months ago, I made myself agoraphobic. My main thought was it's scary and OMG, I'm scared. Today I went for a bike ride. It took me about 3 hours to fight with myself to go on this bike ride. Many things seemed to get in the way. I couldn't find the bike pump. Yet, I was determined so I continued to look for it. Then I thought that I would have to go for a walk and that actually upset me. Yesterday, my counsellor said use your legs, you have two of them. Damn! She had to be blunt with me. It seemed to not be getting through.
> 
> Going for my first bike ride in weeks today was pretty crazy. At first it was really difficult climbing hills on my bicycle. I even had to walk for alot of it. My feet honestly felt like sandbags were strapped to them. Not happy with that feeling. After about 15 minutes it started to get easier. The wind was blowing wildly and rain drops started to pour down. I really didn't care. The fact that I was feeling rain on my face was quite refreshing. I saw cornfields and rivers, black and white cows laying among dandelions. Man, was I happy to be outside. I wish that I could bottle it up what it felt like and remember it. Going for bike rides is pure exhiliration.
> 
> To anyone who is stuck, think of what it felt like the last time you did something that felt grand and go do it. You will be so much happier that you did.


:lol this exchange was hilarious. We do strongly enforce the cuss filter, though. Keep it PG13!

Sometimes, you get mad and you have to get out of the house - that is what I do, too! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

I went for a bike ride today too. I'm glad you persevered. Gotta get that body movin'.


----------



## iingridd (Jun 1, 2009)

i love biking...i do it as much as i can...makes me feel good


----------



## BeatingSAwithastick (Jan 6, 2009)

Congrats SAGirl, for some reason I've always loved riding my bike, just exploring my urban neighbourhood. I used to get really excited as a kid trying to travel to another suburb on my bike and get back home in time. Unfortunately my old bike is a rusted junk heap now, thinking about getting a new one. 

The one problem for me is the area I live in has become even more urbanized, high rise apartments, carparks, restaurants and offices everywhere. There are really only a few places to ride without it looking strange. But I have to get over it and get out there...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I went for a long bike ride today. I felt sinus pressure and kinda icky, but I went and drank lots of water. After a while it all came out and I felt better. I'll spare you the details.*


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

That's cool barnacles.

Well unfortunately riding bicycles has become pretty burdensome for me in recent times as a consequence of the need to ride every single day at 6am in the morning in the dead of winter freezing my special region off.

Not fun :S


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

YES! I recently been cycling, as you said PURE EXHILIRATION. Well, at first anyway.
It means I can speed past groups of people and feel little to no anxiety atall, kind of avoidance bhaviour but at lest im out there.
Riding a bike is great


----------

